
Aficionado Culture Is Where Fun Goes to Die - pandorable
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-08-05/aficionado-culture-is-where-fun-goes-to-die
======
megamindbrian
Can't this apply to coding frameworks? I feel the entry is too high using
Stack overflow and when answers are wrong they are promoted anyways.

